# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση LG] 19LH2000 Δεν ανάβει - αναβοσβήνει το LED.

## ninos22

Καλησπέρα σας, συγχαρητήρια για την πολύ καλή δουλειά που κάνετε.

Αντιμετωπίζω ενα προβλημα που απο οτι εχω δει το παρουσιάζουν οι LG και SAMSUNG LCD τηλεορασεις.

Βαζω στο ρευμα την οθονη και αναβοσβηνει το κοκκινο led και η οθόνη δεν ανοίγει καθόλου.

Εχω βγάλει το τροφοδοτικο για να τσεκάρω τπτ πυκνωτες τασεις και οτι αλλο χρειαστεί.

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικα.  

Η φυσα που παει απο το τροφοδοτικο στην μητρικη πλακετα εχει 11 pin. 

1)ILC
 2)DIM
 3)N/F
 4)OLP
 5)GND
 6)5.2V
 7)5.2V
 8 GND
 9)GND
 10)15V
 11)15V

Οταν την βαζω στην πριζα ανα 3 δευτερολεπτα ανεβαινουν τα βολτ και ξανα πεφτουν σε αυτες τις τιμες.

1)ILC = 0.4 - 3.15 
 2)DIM = 0.01 - 3.05
 3)N/F = 0.02 - 1.04
 4)OLP = 0.004 - 0.009
 5)GND
 6)5.2V = 5.12 - 5.13
 7)5.2V = 5.12 - 5.13
 8 GND
 9)GND
 10)15V = 14.92 - 15.10
 11)15V = 14.93 - 15.12

----------


## xristos-master

τσέκαρε τους πυκντωτές στο δευτερεύων ή αλλαξέ τους και θα είσαι εντάξει

----------


## ninos22

> τσέκαρε τους πυκντωτές στο δευτερεύων ή αλλαξέ τους και θα είσαι εντάξει


 :Huh:  Ποιους εννοείς? ..και με ποιον τρόπο?

----------


## ninos22

Παιδια καμιά βοηθεια εδω? Ξερει κανεις να μου πει αν οι τιμες στις τάσεις ειναι οκ?

----------


## ^Active^

Εχω ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα βρηκαμε καμια ακρη?

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

Δέν  βγάζει  πυκνωτές  αυτό  το  τροφοδοτικό  με  αυτή  την  βλάβη  όταν με  το  που  ανάβει  σβήνει  τότε  είναι  πυκνωτές.
το  πρόβλημα  είναι  στο  ic P2503NVG  αλλάξτε  το  και  στα  γεφυρώματα  j306   και  j310 βάλτε  μια  αντίσταση  2,4κωμ  η  βλάβη  αυτή  είναι  μόνο  όταν  αναβοσβήνει  το  κόκκινο  λαμπάκι  και  δεν  ξεκινάει,  αν   αναβοσβήνει  4  ή  5  φορές ή  αναβοσβήνει  μπλέ  είναι   άλλη  βλάβη

----------


## ninos22

Το πρόβλημα λύθηκε εδώ και καιρό αλλάζοντας το NIKO P2503NPG. Η τηλεόραση ξεκινάει πλέον κανονικά *αλλά* βγήκε άλλο πρόβλημα. Δεν βρίσκει κανάλια. Ουτε αναλογικά ούτε ψηφιακά. Εχει κανενας καμιά λύση?

----------


## JOUN

> Το πρόβλημα λύθηκε εδώ και καιρό αλλάζοντας το NIKO P2503NPG.


Και γιατι φιλε Γιωργο δεν το λες και εδω ωστε να το βρει και καποιος αλλος με το ιδιο προβλημα;
Τωρα που εχεις αλλο προβλημα μας ξαναθυμηθηκες;

----------

ziakosnasos (01-05-13)

----------


## GeorgeSindos

σωστος ο JOUN.......

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Το πρόβλημα λύθηκε εδώ και καιρό αλλάζοντας το NIKO P2503NPG. Η τηλεόραση ξεκινάει πλέον κανονικά *αλλά* βγήκε άλλο πρόβλημα. Δεν βρίσκει κανάλια. Ουτε αναλογικά ούτε ψηφιακά. Εχει κανενας καμιά λύση?



την  έκανες in stop  να  ξεκινήσει? γιατί  δεν  την  πάς  στην  LG να   σου  την  φτιάξουν  να μην  τρώς  τον  χρόνο  σου  άσκοπα

----------


## ninos22

> Και γιατι φιλε Γιωργο δεν το λες και εδω ωστε να το βρει και καποιος αλλος με το ιδιο προβλημα;
> Τωρα που εχεις αλλο προβλημα μας ξαναθυμηθηκες;


Δεν καταλαβαίνω ρε φίλε προς τι το ύφος? Κρυφό θα το κρατούσα? Εχει 10 μερες το πολύ που την εχω φτιάξει. Το εδω και καιρό ηταν άστοχο, διότι καιρό περίμενα το chip. Τι θα έπρεπε να τρέξω αμέσως στον υπολογιστή και να μπω να το γραψω? Δεν εχουμε το μυαλό μας 24 ωρες στο ιντερνετ και στα φορουμ.





> την  έκανες in stop  να  ξεκινήσει? γιατί  δεν  την  πάς  στην  LG να   σου  την  φτιάξουν  να μην  τρώς  τον  χρόνο  σου  άσκοπα


Τι ειναι το in stop φιλε? Το μονο που εκανα ειναι update σε 3,55.

----------


## radiotimes

Ξερει κανεις που μπορω να βρω απο Ελλαδα το P2503NVG.Εχω την ιδια οθονη με το ιδιο προβλημα.
Ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## radiotimes

Μηπως εχει κανεις στην κατοχη του το P2503NVG απο αγορα e-bay κλπ.Ο φιλος ΝΙΚΟΣ ΛΑΡΙΣΑ που το εχει φτιαξει μπορει να βοηθησει??

----------

